# Update NOD32 offline



## pushkar (Aug 16, 2008)

First of all you need a PC with fully updated *genuine licensed* NOD32. In that PC, go to C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ESET.

Copy the folder updfiles to a pen drive or CD or whatever. On the target machine (whose *genuine* NOD32 is to be updated), go to the same path and replace the folder updfiles with the one in the pen drive or CD. Now open NOD32 from the taskbar, and click on "Update virus signature database". Voila, you're done.

@mods: Although I don't think there is anything illegal in this, but if you feel there is anything inappropriate in this post, please delete it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ 
its totally legal posting this TuT , as u are posting a TuT for a Genuine licensed copy of NOD32.. 

bt the fact is, many of us do not adn never use a licensed copy, its jus cracs and modded versions.. so this wont be applicable for a not-so-genuine copy.. 
--------------------


cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> bt the fact is, many of us do not adn never use a licensed copy, its jus cracs and modded versions.. so this wont be applicable for a not-so-genuine copy..
> 
> cheers n e-peace...



Many pirated users here .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

*ahem* Many pirates here. 

*www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/ato/lowres/aton834l.jpg
*www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/rma/lowres/rman2771l.jpg

And I have something to add on - copy the whole NOD32 directory at program files. Therefore you can be sure that your program get patched too.


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Au!! repeated version of a Baned thread.
Dont suck again.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2008)

no point in discussing this TuT guys... 

mods shud lock it...

coz, wen anyone needs legal updates for a legal NOD32, they will google it, infact it is already available on NOD's site..


----------



## pushkar (Aug 18, 2008)

^ can you give me the link?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ 

here u go:

*achmadz.blogspot.com/2006/05/how-to-update-nod32-in-offline-mode-no.html

----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 16, 2009)

Stop Spamming...you'll be banned for no good..


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 22, 2009)

Does this work with nod32 2.70.31? If yes, then can you please show me how it's to be done? I have one computer in the office with genuine nod32 2.70.31 with an internet connection and one at home without internet.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 28, 2009)

@pupkin008, seems you have taken contract from the NOD32 to provide offline update in digit forum...No one have objection.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful information, I know that already but didn't knew that is that legal or not.


----------

